# Crow eating baby pigeons



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've noticed as many as 4 baby pigeons being devoured by a crow in the past few weeks. I finally realized it's the crow doing it and it's no accident this morning. I am very upset but helpless. It's at the train station and the tressel is rather high so I can't do much of anything to protect the nests. He only attacks the open nests. Does anyone know what I can do to stop the crow from doing that? The only thought I had was to keep removing the dead babies regardless of whether he's eating or not. Maybe he'll get sick of me meddling and go elsewhere. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated because I haven't stopped thinking about this all day and it's killing me!!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

There really is not much you can do about this unless you are willing to be there during the daylight hours to shoo the crow(s) away. Unfortunately, this is a case of Mother Nature providing a food source for the crows, even though we humans do not like the menu.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm confused - where are the dead babies that you are going to remove if you can't access the nests?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is sad. 

The best thing to do (if it was even possible) would be to make that whole open area "pigeon unfriendly" so the pigeons cannot nest there anymore.......or put up a scarecrow.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think you should interfere with this sort of thing, where a native bird is preying on another bird for survival. Crows need to eat and eggs/nestlings /sick birds are what they eat sometimes. There's no supermarket in the wild for crows; they spend most their life starving and they are just trying to survive however they can. I think if they could eat prime rib fillet cooked medium rare and served with mash potato and peas, they would prefer that (mine do,lol)


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

at least there's probably no hawk activity going on there, guess that's an oxymoron


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Bella_F said:


> I don't think you should interfere with this sort of thing, where a native bird is preying on another bird for survival. Crows need to eat and eggs/nestlings /sick birds are what they eat sometimes. There's no supermarket in the wild for crows; they spend most their life starving and they are just trying to survive however they can. I think if they could eat prime rib fillet cooked medium rare and served with mash potato and peas, they would prefer that (mine do,lol)


So would I! The crows would have a real battle on their wings for a meal like that.. 

Darn, now I'm hungry again!!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Come over then and I'll make you and Mrs Almondman some nice steak I'd love to show you guys our birds, wild and rescued.

PS. I have a lovely crow with me at the moment, I've known her since she was an orphan baby, but she got sick this Autumn and can no longer fly. So I took her in and I'm trying to make her well. Its been nice getting to know her food preferences....in the beginning I'd offer her chopped lamb hearts and raw meat (as well as other things she needs). But when given the choice between roast chicken or raw chicken, she likes it cooked. Add she prefers our leftovers like steak , much more than chopped raw meat. And, most surprising of all, she prefers fruit, nuts, grains & vegetables over meat...she always eats those first. I suppose every personality is different too


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Crows do a pretty good service, harrassing hawks around pigeon lofts. But crows also eat baby pigeons out of the nest, and have been video taped attacking, killing and eating fully grown pigeons.

It is nature. Just like we bottle feed calfs, and then slaughter them to eat.

Why oh why doesn't everything just eat plants? Or better yet. Just "eat" sunshine? 

What was God thinking? He could have made "us" just need sunshine and water. Nothing more. After all, he is God.

Oh well. It is what it is....sigh....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Plants have feelings too lol


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

almondman said:


> There really is not much you can do about this unless you are willing to be there during the daylight hours to shoo the crow(s) away. Unfortunately, this is a case of Mother Nature providing a food source for the crows, even though we humans do not like the menu.


yeah i think what almondman said was right.recently i rescued a crow from my neighbour  because he wasnt feeding it or excercising it either.
this is the link to my story http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f40/rescued-a-crow-from-neighbour-62538.html

its like we eat chicken,pork,lamb!
lamb was a baby too you know you dont see anyone buying mutton?
of course i also have to point out that even if you chase the crow away from the nests,he WILL find food.leftovers and that...
so i dont know if you should or shouldnt chase him away
of course,yeah id chase it away because i LOVE pigeons but this happens everywhere and youre not always there to help the baby birds.
just saying....




(...I love pigeons...)
But otherwise im just fine


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

why didnt my link go blue? ah well just copy and paste


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

People eat baby pigeons ya know? Its quite common in China. You cook the whole thing and eat bones n all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Just a reminder folks:*

Participation in the Pigeon-Talk forums implies agreement with the following:

1. Pigeon Talk forums offer support, empowerment, education and entertainment to pigeon enthusiasts in every aspect of this fancy. Since each user is responsible for their own posts, please use discretion when weighing the value of information found in these forums.

*2. This is a pigeon advocate website. Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website. While we encourage an exchange of opinions in these forums, please note that there are specific 'Off Limit' topics that are PROHIBITED and any such posts will be be immediately removed without discussion. *Off Limit topics include: 


Lethal means of control - Our discussions encourage 'humane habitat modifications'. We reject all discussions about 'lethal' means of control.

Lethal culling. We advocate only 'responsible culling' of unwanted pigeons or doves. 'Responsible culling' is defined as: Taking the responsibility for finding proper homes for your unwanted pigeons. Please do not try to give us your 'justifications' for 'lethal culling', we have heard it all. If you hold an opinion about your 'right' to 'lethal culling' of unwanted pigeons and/or any animal, please keep it to yourself.Please just go away.

Surgical Procedures. Invasive procedures on any animal should ONLY be performed by a licensed/qualified veterinary doctor. If you have an emergency situation please contact a professional for advice and treatment. There are many resources on Pigeon-Life that can help you locate professional care. Just because you may find a procedure posted on the WEB that doesn't mean it is valid or humane. 

Cruelty or torture of any animals.
3. We require civil and ethical conduct on all forums. Personal attacks on other members, or pigeons.biz itself or its moderators and administrators, will not be tolerated. If asked, you will yield to the requests of the forum moderators and administrators.

Thank you for your cooperation,
Carl Gulledge (bigbird)

******************************************************************


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

nycpigeonlady said:


> I'm confused - where are the dead babies that you are going to remove if you can't access the nests?


The babies are on the ground. The crow, I'm guessing, attacks the nests above ground under the train tressel when the parents are away and brings the babies to the ground to kill and eat.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Skyeking!

I know it's nature but I don't wish to witness this sort of thing every morning as it sickens me to my stomach and keeps me depressed the entire day. I'm still not over it. And last night on the way home, I found a fifth baby on the ground, not devoured yet. I'm guessing the onslaught of people going home scared the crow away. 

I will devise my own plan to get the crow moving from the station.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Bella_F said:


> Come over then and I'll make you and Mrs Almondman some nice steak I'd love to show you guys our birds, wild and rescued.
> 
> PS. I have a lovely crow with me at the moment, I've known her since she was an orphan baby, but she got sick this Autumn and can no longer fly. So I took her in and I'm trying to make her well. Its been nice getting to know her food preferences....in the beginning I'd offer her chopped lamb hearts and raw meat (as well as other things she needs). But when given the choice between roast chicken or raw chicken, she likes it cooked. Add she prefers our leftovers like steak , much more than chopped raw meat. And, most surprising of all, she prefers fruit, nuts, grains & vegetables over meat...she always eats those first. I suppose every personality is different too


Thank you so much for the offer, but if mrs. almond came along, there would be no steak, just salad.  She is way to friendly with my doctor, who apparently doesn't believe in patient/doctor confidentiality.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Sunshine123 said:


> I know it's nature but I don't wish to witness this sort of thing every morning as it sickens me to my stomach and keeps me depressed the entire day. I'm still not over it. And last night on the way home, I found a fifth baby on the ground, not devoured yet. I'm guessing the onslaught of people going home scared the crow away.



I know its hard. But here's another thought to consider: being Summer over there, this crow could easily be feeding its babies & had become desperate for higher quality food like protein. I know its not nice seeing dead baby pigeons, but its not nice seeing dead baby crows either (though you might not ever witness their deaths, dying from starvation is just as gruesome and awful).

Its a shame that you won't let it be. You never know what harrassing the poor crow could lead to in terms of its own health, and the health of its family. Crows also breed just once a year, whereas the pigeons will keep breeding and breeding all year round...just saying if the crow loses its young, it won't get another chance like the pigeons.

Anyway I also wanted to say I think you're so nice for caring, you are obviously a compassionate person and I also do totally understand how bad this makes you feel.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sunshine...I totally understand how this makes you feel. It's especially painful when it's a baby.It doesn't take the horror away even understanding that crows need to eat too.
I can't imagine what you can do to deter the crows.
Can you take a different path to work?


----------



## Pigeonsill (Jun 21, 2012)

Sunshine123 said:


> Thank you Skyeking!
> 
> I know it's nature but I don't wish to witness this sort of thing every morning as it sickens me to my stomach and keeps me depressed the entire day. I'm still not over it. And last night on the way home, I found a fifth baby on the ground, not devoured yet. I'm guessing the onslaught of people going home scared the crow away.
> 
> I will devise my own plan to get the crow moving from the station.


I feel distressed for the unfortunate baby pigeons.

I don't think that it is necessary for crows to eat baby pigeons. 

Crows eat fruits, grains and nuts, and also carrion (dead meat). 

Do you think you could provide some of these for the crow, as they might prove to be an easer alternative for the crow?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

put up a scarecrow? we have to do that to save some tomatoes for ourselves.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> People eat baby pigeons ya know? Its quite common in China. You cook the whole thing and eat bones n all.


you HAD to mention it right?


----------

